# question on an agalychnis species



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

just had a question that i thought someone on this board would surely know. I dont have a pic but ive seen a frog somewhere on the net that looked much like a red eyed tree frog but had a white "splash" of color in its eyes. the eyes were red but like i said they had that white in the middle. just wondering what kind of frog this is and if anyone has any info on them/where i might find one -- Andy


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Strange, never heard of that species of frog. Agalychnis aren't very well represented in this hobby. The most common, of course, being A. callidryas. There's also some calcarifer, annae, etc. running around, but they are hard to find as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

I've heard there are several forms of red eyes around-- even some with different colored eyes. Perhaps one of these forms is what you saw. 
j


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

THere are xanthic A. callidryas in the hobby, some of these have white eyes or very light orange, quite a variability in body color and eye color in xanthics. The body color goes from yellow to blue/turquoise. Very nice frogs. You can contact the Brown's at Under the Canopy Farms, they offer them from time to time.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*rad eyed treefrog*

i think it is a red eyed treefog with white spalsh marks on his back. there nothing special. my local pet store has them alot. they sell them as regular red eyed treefrogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Andy11 said:


> just had a question that i thought someone on this board would surely know. I dont have a pic but ive seen a frog somewhere on the net that looked much like a red eyed tree frog but had a white "splash" of color in its eyes. the eyes were red but like i said they had that white in the middle. just wondering what kind of frog this is and if anyone has any info on them/where i might find one -- Andy


I've seen photos of it and was told it was an Agalychnis specie (cant remember the last name) but it's not callidryas. There only excist a few frogs in the Agalychnis group so it shouldn't be to hard to check out.

I saw this photos at a photo-show by an english photographer. He had it at slides.


----------

